# The Elevoc Conflict.



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Elevoc, a world of cold, death, and sights better than anything else on this forsaken world.

"Squad eight, company C, how are they Andrei?" Andrei replies "Very good major." The Officer turns to see Andrei. "Then test them, I want to see them for myself."

You are on patrol with the junior officer through the streets of Elevoc, the cold air burns your skin. All around you, you see bombed out building, corpses, and your squad. There is a distinct smell of death and fire in the air. You have been told to search the area for renegades. You know that you will be here for a while, looking for rebels and chaos worshipers. You see the man in front of you, Andrei, turn around and speak.

"Nothing yet, keep looking. I'm certain we'll find one."
He signals to the sergeant to keep the men in a closed formation.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Soren padded along quietly near the rear of the formation. He had his shotgun out, and his eyes were looking for something to shot or something that could be useful in the creation of explosives. He found some broken glass, a tin can. "All of it useful." He thought as ran lightly to pick up the can and glass. He put the shards of glass into the can, and scampered back into formation, slipping the can into his kit as he did so. "I hope none noticed."


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hann walked with his on the back of his neck and his wrists resting on the ends. His mind wasn't thinking about the war, or the squad. No, he was daydreaming, he was back home, with his friends, causing trouble and acting like your average rebel teenager. Hann smiled, thinking of all the good times he'd had. 
Hann snapped out of his trans because he walked into Christopher. 
_Damn it, he's gunna bitch at me for this. Like I just shot him..._


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Cristina was in formation behind Hann thinking of returning to the barracks when Hann walked into the sarge. *Fool's going to get himself killed by daydreaming like that.* Cristina thought to herself, *I just hope that vox-operator doesn't start hitting on me again or i'll use him as the target.* she finsishes her thought and drops to a knee for a moment and brings her rifle up and scopes the next few hundred meters are clear of any enemies of the God-Emperor.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mortarion saw the officer signal for him to keep the men in a tight formation. “Alright you stiffs,” he croaked,” pattern Alpha-Indigo, and keep it tight.” Moving forward, making sure the officer was in the center of the formation, Mortarion took the point, looking on every inch of ground for booby traps, hidden enemy, and any other suprises that might jump him.

It was then that someone bumped in behind him, turning around like a trained veteran, he had his gun in Hanns face. Mortarion was pissed off, being as jumpy as he was already. “Do that again, small fry, and I’m gonna ring you up like a grox on a bad day, GOT IT!!”

Mortarion gave him one last look, then resumed walking down, awaiting the combat he knew was coming.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Getting into formation with the squad, Yuri once again cursed his luck and wished the worst fate imaginable on his recruiter. Scanning the empty, deserted building, Yuri couldn't keep the venom from his voice.

"Join the Emperor's Army, and you are set for life. That is what that no brained jackass recruiter told me the day i joined. If he was here right now i'd kick his arse all the way to Terra itself." I say humorlessly

Turning my eyes to the building, i continue to look out for any threats worthy of Old Faithful's attention


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Andrei Stopped in his tracks. He motioned the squad to do the same. He stood there waiting for a moment, then he yelled "REBELS! Get to cover!"

One charged him dead on, he fired his bolt pistol into his chest, the rebel was burst in chunks of meat and gore. But this one was just the first of many. A squad of them came barreling from around the corner, one out of a dumpster in the alley! Andrei ran back to cover where he could command the squad better. 


(OOC): 
I want all of you to kill one or two rebels using your ranged methods.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

(OOC:I like how you order us to kill something.)

Hann saw Andrei order the squad to stop, something was here. Hann slowly raised his mossberg, then renegades began charge from every where. 
Hann shot one rebel in the gut, punching a fist size hole in him. Running past the dead man, Hann shot another in the hip, blowing his leg off. The man screamed and tried to drag himself away.
Hann knelt behind the ruble of a collapsed building. He looked over at the rebel, crawling towards him, Hann raised his shotgun and fired, the slug entered through the mans head and exited through his groin.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

As Yuri was about to continue his tirade against his horrible luck, using words that would have made a Catachan jungle fighter blush, he saw Andrei call a stop. The silence was soon replaced by whoops and hollers of rebels. 

"There is no way my luck is actually _that_ bad!" Yuri exclaimed as he dived behind the gutted burnt wreckage of a vehicle

Raising his head slightly beyond the hood, Yuri quickly jerked back as rounds began to ping off the vehicle and ground. Moving to the opposite end of the vehicle, Yuri sprayed a burst of rounds from his autogun and caught one of the rebels in the throat. His comrade, heedless of his gurgling and dying comrade, sprayed the vehicle with his gun until it clicked empty. With a smirk on his face, Yuri stood up and unloaded a short burst into the heretic's chest as he was reloading.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Soren sighted and fired, blowing an unlucky rebels head off. He ducked behind a ruined vehicle of unknown orgins, bullets pinging off it. He laughed and jumped up again, firing several times. he ducked behind the vehicle, finally noticing Yuri. "Oh hello, Yuri." He panted as he reloaded. "Having fun?" He raised his head above cover and ducked as rounds screamed overhead. Soren looked wildly around for something to use. He noticed fuel leaking from the car. "Hmmmmmm....." Soren muttered as he rummaged around his kit. "Aha!" he cried as he grabbed a bottle from his kit. Soren held the bottle near the fuel leak, filling it up nearly full before jerking it away and stuffing a rag in it. His face now bore the wild, crazy look in them. Soren took out his lighter and set the rag alight before jumping up and hurling the bottle at the rebels. it burst into flames as hit a rebel, turning him into a living Pyre.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

The officer stop short, and Mortarion simultaneously halted the rest of them. Suddenly renegades jumped from the shadows, running at them brandishing wicked swords and shooting las-pistols. 

“In the Emperors name,” Mortarion cried out and slowly advanced, shooting a renegade in the head. He walked forward, as if in a trance, and fired into the charging mass of renegades._ The Emporer is with me_, he thought, _I have no need for fear_. As they closed, he felt the click of his auto-pistol, so he threw done the gun and dove behind a crate on the left. Gunfire was heavy now so heroics and close combat were impossible. Peaking out of cover, Mortarion threw his knife into the face of an renegade trying to sneak up on him.

“Squad, move by pairs from cover to cover, give them hell and advanced.” Mortarion pulled his combat sword out and waited for the fire to lift.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Cristina stays on her knee when Andrei ordered them to shoot the rebels. Scoping on ones head she saw the mans face as simply a target and pulls the trigger and watches as his heads explodes in a fountain of blood and gore. She quickly sights on another cultists head and blows his head off as well. cristina then slinga her rifle on her shoulder and draws her pistol and runs ofr where the rest of the squad is while shooting blindly behind her.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Come on guys, lets keep this going)


----------

